# Tomasson: Clippers Free Agents Attractive Targets



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

_Tomasson: Clippers free agents attractive targets
November 15, 2002

Denver Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe still has a home in Los Angeles. He figures to spend a lot of work time there next summer. 

The Nuggets will have plenty of salary-cap room. One of their top priorities probably will be a raid of Los Angeles' Clipper ship. 

The list of Clippers' free agents resembles their starting lineup. Center Michael Olowokandi is unrestricted. Forwards Elton Brand and Lamar Odom, swingman Corey Maggette and point guard Andre Miller are restricted, meaning the Clippers could match any offer tendered by the Nuggets. 

But nobody expects the Clippers, who have no track record of giving anybody big bucks, to keep too many of those players. So let the bidding begin in July._

Just read the article:

http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/sports_columnists/article/0,1299,DRMN_83_1547171,00.html


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

It would be awesome if Denver could get two of those guys on the team. Getting Miller is really the only priority I see, though. They have Tskita, Nene, Posey, and most likely Lebron. They really only need Dre.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*Clipper ship may go down to the bottom of Pacific Ocean tonight*

Warriors have hot hands now. They are confident they can beat Clippers.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Interesting article. I would love to see some of the young Clippers in Nuggets jerseys next year. Nevermind whether its Olowokandi, Miller or Magette. If Denver could sign two of those three players and keep Posey, I think it would be a huge improvement next year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm sorry I am just not a posey fan he is great for the bench IMO


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I just don't know why these players really wanna go to denver .
Got the feeling you'll end like the bulls a couple of years ago when they could only land Mercer.

I think trading howard is your only chance gettin good playwers to denver.

Trade his deal to miami !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I'm sorry I am just not a posey fan he is great for the bench IMO


Maybe, and Lebron could easily replace him. Or, Odom.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Clippers have only three #1 drafts for the pass 14 years. They need 2 more #1 drafts for the next two years, man.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dave-C.</b>!
> I just don't know why these players really wanna go to denver .
> Got the feeling you'll end like the bulls a couple of years ago when they could only land Mercer.
> 
> ...


please. our situation is 100% different that chiacgo 2 years ago. many things have changed and are just different than each other. plus more FA to get and a better chance to do so.

mercer? lol - ironic hes the same dude we dumped back then.

miami has nothing we want so no trade.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

im thinking we target kandi first since we have a good chance at signing him...then he says who he likes playing with and we go after the 2nd guy. if its a max guy like miller we are done. but if its a sub-max player like maggette we should target arenas.

adding arenas (pg), maggette (sg/sf) and kandi (cn) PLUS our draft pick would be a great offseason.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> im thinking we target kandi first since we have a good chance at signing him...then he says who he likes playing with and we go after the 2nd guy. if its a max guy like miller we are done. but if its a sub-max player like maggette we should target arenas.
> 
> adding arenas (pg), maggette (sg/sf) and kandi (cn) PLUS our draft pick would be a great offseason.



A dream none the less but still a great offseason


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd love seeing Olowokandi and Magette or Arenas or even Miller in Denver. Combined with Posey, and Hilario it would be a good line up to me


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> A dream none the less but still a great offseason


a realistic dream however...all 3 of those players will be available to sign and we have the cash to do so.

now a "dream" dream would be kidd and duncan


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok, this is even a better dream :laugh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

it's time to trade for Clippers. don't let any of 6 FAs go away.

it is not easy to have #1 draft.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

If I would be a GM I wouldn't trade for any Clippers player nor, just because I would know they are available for free next summer. So the Clippers can offer anything...noone would make a deal...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> If I would be a GM I wouldn't trade for any Clippers player nor, just because I would know they are available for free next summer. So the Clippers can offer anything...noone would make a deal...


not true because most likely the team that they are trading those players too would have first crack at them


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Maybe Clippers can get Labron James next season. They need another #1 dradt.


----------

